# Now THIS is a hoard of bikes....



## bud poe (Sep 28, 2011)

You want so bad for there to be a gem in the pile, but...it's, just....crap....fun to see it though!
Make sure to click on the link inside the ad for the full experience...
http://portland.craigslist.org/clc/bik/2620543501.html


----------



## Boris (Sep 28, 2011)

Believe it or not I was the very FIRST person to walk though this sale! Alone, no less. I walked out with absolutely NOTHING!


----------



## bud poe (Sep 28, 2011)

I saw it last week on C-list and almost raced down there, but got a tip from a friend not to waste the gas money...I wanted the sign that used to hang out in front of that place but I called the guy and he wouldn't sell it...
What a sad pile of metal and rubber....


----------



## partsguy (Sep 28, 2011)

Other than some rare items like the Rapido chopper, Columbia SS-5 (I think), Spaceliner tank, and couple BMX mags, the rest I'm sorry to say, is destined to be parted out (if we are lucky) or crushed...every last one. I can tell most of these are not older than the 60s and mostly from the 70s-90s, most are stripped clean, and they all have been sitting in that terrible environment for many decades. All piled up like a junkyard, too. Have you seen the algae or moss and rust on some of those bikes? What you see is only 20% of what really lies in there. I'm really merciful on Classics, but unless this place was REAL close to me, I wouldn't be interested, and then, I wouldn't pay a penny over $200. I can tell most of the wheels are totally smashed so there goes a good portion of the mess into the crusher anyhow.

RIP bikes.

EDIT: that was a Murray Chopper, not a Columbia.


----------



## partsguy (Sep 28, 2011)

I just read he is going to send off to the scrap yard soon, so I sent him an email about the Murray and Rapido choppers. Those are the only two in that whole mess I can see actually worth saving. It is a shame to see some nice parts go, but as I said, thats what most of these are...parts bikes.


----------



## 1959firearrow (Sep 29, 2011)

Maybe some vintage tires, a couple of rims that the classic bmx guys love, and oddly enough I want that Roadmaster Nightshock. Saw some other ones but yea it mostly looks like a bunch of junk bikes. Not worth the drive or shipping for me though.


----------



## partsguy (Sep 29, 2011)

1959firearrow said:


> Maybe some vintage tires, a couple of rims that the classic bmx guys love, and oddly enough I want that Roadmaster Nightshock. Saw some other ones but yea it mostly looks like a bunch of junk bikes. Not worth the drive or shipping for me though.




I don't know what it is, but you and I both find those 80s and 90s mountain bikes interesting, the graphics do it for me. I have a 1992 Western Flyer Kodiak waiting on me. It was a scrap yard rescue.


----------



## slingshot dude (Sep 30, 2011)

someone please save the huffy muscle! its a boy's too!!!!

http://www.captfiero.com/craigslistads/bicycles9262011/imagepages/P1030553.html


----------



## azhearseguy (Sep 30, 2011)

I don't see anything in that pile worth saving!...lol


----------



## slingshot dude (Sep 30, 2011)

its the third from the front.


----------



## slingshot dude (Sep 30, 2011)

hey Eddie theres an eliminator in there!


----------



## Schwinndemonium (Sep 30, 2011)

Looks like a pile of metal crap to me. Nothing of any lasting value in there. They are worth more as scrap metal than they are as bikes.

Jim.


----------



## 1959firearrow (Sep 30, 2011)

classicfan1 said:


> I don't know what it is, but you and I both find those 80s and 90s mountain bikes interesting, the graphics do it for me. I have a 1992 Western Flyer Kodiak waiting on me. It was a scrap yard rescue.




The same here they used alot of wild in your face colors then too. I have very fond memories of one I had about 6 years ago its life was ended by my sisters car as was my first bike I never forgave her for my first bike I was five and balled my eyes out I went everywhere on that thing if I wasn't eating,sleeping, or dark out I was on it somewhere.


----------



## ridingtoy (Oct 1, 2011)

Reminds me of the rear yard of a guy down near South Boston, VA. I don't think he passed up a single yard sale bike for many years. He had so many bikes in his yard the bushes were growing all up through them. He fixed some up to sell and would have them sitting out front by the highway. I stopped there one day to see what he had in the way of old trike parts and he told me he did a good business selling used bikes to the migrant workers who came up in the Summer to work local farms. I didn't really see any old gems in his "collection" either.

Dave


----------



## partsguy (Oct 1, 2011)

slingshot dude said:


> someone please save the huffy muscle! its a boy's too!!!!
> 
> http://www.captfiero.com/craigslistads/bicycles9262011/imagepages/P1030553.html





He is willing to ship! The Murray Firecat and Rapido chopper are being pulled aside, we may strike a deal, but either way, he knows to set those aside. I was told the scrap guy is going to start junking them Sunday. I don't know about the Huffy muscle bike, but that seat at least should be saved!


----------



## VintageSchwinn.com (Oct 2, 2011)

Damn, I LIVE in Portland and wouldn't walk across the street for that rubbish...lol.  It's odd, but there are a few places like that in Portland, and what is absolutely amazing is how they have amassed SO MUCH stuff with literally NOTHING of value, period.  It seems more difficult to randomly collect pure junk than ever come across anything of collectible value, I don't get it.


----------



## slingshot dude (Oct 4, 2011)

theres a slingshot too!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## partsguy (Oct 4, 2011)

Well, anything not claimed or set aside by now has been crushed. They started crushing on Sunday. And here I thought Sunday was a Holy day, a day of rest.

There couldn't of been a Slingshot in there. What pic? If somebody didn't save it, that is quite a shame.


----------



## slingshot dude (Oct 4, 2011)

it was a girls verson but the gaurd fenders and wheels and fork were good. its on ratrods.


----------

